# 3200MHz RAM running at 2133MHz



## jave808 (May 18, 2020)

Hi,
I've seen some other threads dealing with this subject, but I will post another thread as I think this is unique.

New upgrade from a FX8350 to Ryzen 7 2700X. Board is a Gigabyte B450M-DS3H Rev 1.0. Memory is G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16S-16GVK (2 pieces).

System runs fine with XMP profile off and at 2133MHz. But when I enable XMP the speed in BIOS goes up to 3200MHz and the DRAM voltage goes up to 1.35V. When I save and exit - nothing. System won't POST.

What do I need to do to get my memory running reliably at 3200MHz?  I'm not a gamer so it doesn't matter if I can't get it to work, but I would like it to work?  I only crunch distributed computing apps so there is 100% load on the CPU. I have updated the BIOS to version F50.

I'm not right up there with the pros when it comes to adjusting RAM voltages etc, so I would like some help. Thanks!


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2020)

jave808 said:


> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16S-16GVK (2 pieces)



Is it on the motherboard memory QVL?
If not, there is no guarantee it will run at 3200MHz with your motherboard.


----------



## spectatorx (May 18, 2020)

Also upgrade motherboard's bios to latest available version, this usually improves memory compatibility. After bios update check again if pc boots with xmp profile.

Please also post other details of your new pc specification.


----------



## Deeveo (May 18, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Also upgrade motherboard's bios to latest available version, this usually improves memory compatibility. After bios update check again if pc boots with xmp profile.
> 
> Please also post other details of your new pc specification.



2xxx series propably won't run at 3200 mem, try dropping to 2933 (corrected from 2999, thanks @TheLostSwede) or so. With Zen2 you should have no problems at higher frequency.

Edit. Also the latest bioses meant for Zen2 might not be best for older Zen+ series (2xxx).


----------



## jave808 (May 18, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Is it on the motherboard memory QVL?
> If not, there is no guarantee it will run at 3200MHz with your motherboard.



I've checked on the Gigabyte website and I'm pretty sure my memory isn't listed in the QVL PDFs.



Deeveo said:


> Edit. Also the latest bioses meant for Zen2 might not be best for older Zen+ series (2xxx).



I have updated to latest BIOS - F50. If what you are saying is correct, can I go back in BIOS versions? From memory I don't think you can.


----------



## spectatorx (May 18, 2020)

Deeveo said:


> 2xxx series propably won't run at 3200 mem, try dropping to 2999 or so. With Zen2 you should have no problems at higher frequency.
> 
> Edit. Also the latest bioses meant for Zen2 might not be best for older Zen+ series (2xxx).


Please do not spread misinformation.



jave808 said:


> I've checked on the Gigabyte website and I'm pretty sure my memory isn't listed in the QVL PDFs.


Even if memory isn't listed it still should be working properly unless memory or cpu is faulty.


----------



## jave808 (May 18, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Even if memory isn't listed it still should be working properly unless memory or cpu is faulty.



RAM or CPU could be at fault, but I'm presuming not as they are both new pieces of hardware.

Like I said it's no great drama if I can't get an improved speed. Would setting timings etc manually help? I'm running Linux Mint so I can't download that DRAM calculator in another thread.
Although I do have a spare PC running Windows 10.  And I do have a VM running Windows 7.


----------



## spectatorx (May 18, 2020)

If you can borrow from someone any different memory kit try that one with xmp. Also give a try to single stick of your kit.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Is it on the motherboard memory QVL?
> If not, there is no guarantee it will run at 3200MHz with your motherboard.


Sorry, but can we please stop pretending QVL's are gospel?
They're guidance, nothing more.



Deeveo said:


> 2xxx series propably won't run at 3200 mem, try dropping to 2999 or so. With Zen2 you should have no problems at higher frequency.
> 
> Edit. Also the latest bioses meant for Zen2 might not be best for older Zen+ series (2xxx).


I presume you mean 2933?



jave808 said:


> RAM or CPU could be at fault, but I'm presuming not as they are both new pieces of hardware.
> 
> Like I said it's no great drama if I can't get an improved speed. Would setting timings etc manually help? I'm running Linux Mint so I can't download that DRAM calculator in another thread.
> Although I do have a spare PC running Windows 10.  And I do have a VM running Windows 7.



Ok, what have you done to configure the RAM in the UEFI? Did you set the clock speed and timings, as well as the memory Voltage to 1.35V?
The basic timings should be 16-18-18-18-38. 
If you haven't done this, then it's not likely it'll work as advertised.
I would avoid using XMP, as it doesn't work reliably with AMD platforms, as it's an Intel spec.


----------



## jave808 (May 18, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ok, what have you done to configure the RAM in the UEFI? Did you set the clock speed and timings, as well as the memory Voltage to 1.35V?
> The basic timings should be 16-18-18-18-38.
> If you haven't done this, then it's not likely it'll work as advertised.
> I would avoid using XMP, as it doesn't work reliably with AMD platforms, as it's an Intel spec.



No, I haven't changed anything manually. This is what I need help with.

Can you please breakdown the timings spec of 16-18-18-18-38?

Ok, I've managed to get a successful POST and boot with memory speed at 3000MHZ and the timings manually set to 16-18-18-18-38 and voltage at 1.35V

XMP is disabled. Should I try for 3200MHz?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2020)

jave808 said:


> No, I haven't changed anything manually. This is what I need help with.
> 
> Can you please breakdown the timings spec of 16-18-18-18-38?
> 
> ...


It's worth a try, 50/50 chance it'll work, as Ryzen 2000-series should be ok with those kind of memory speeds.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, but can we please stop pretending QVL's are gospel?
> They're guidance, nothing more.



At least it will work right away at their rated speeds with a few clicks in the BIOS....
Haven't had any issues running my memory at it's rated speeds.


----------



## Deeveo (May 18, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I presume you mean 2933?


Yes, meant 2933, thanks for the correction! Was making a quick post (that's why the or so after).


----------



## bencrutz (May 18, 2020)

use Ryzen DRAM calculator for guidelines and input it manually to the UEFI settings


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> At least it will work right away at their rated speeds with a few clicks in the BIOS....
> Haven't had any issues running my memory at it's rated speeds.


I have, couldn't get Corsair LPX modules to run at anything over 2400MHz initially on my previous rig, never reached 3200MHz, even though they were in the QVL.

Also, as I've explained elsewhere, the QVL's are based on whatever memory the motherboard makers have at hand and that they have time/inclination to test. So if a certain memory maker haven't sent them their RAM, they're not in the QVL.



bencrutz said:


> use Ryzen DRAM calculator for guidelines and input it manually to the UEFI settings


Maybe if you'd slowed down and read the OP's posts, you would've noticed the OP runs Linux.


----------



## jave808 (May 19, 2020)

Many thanks for everyone's help. I've set the memory at 2933MHz and my system seems happy with that so I'll leave it.  You know what they say - If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## spectatorx (May 19, 2020)

jave808 said:


> Many thanks for everyone's help. I've set the memory at 2933MHz and my system seems happy with that so I'll leave it.  You know what they say - If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


In such case i would recommend to you to use taiphoon burner to read memory sticks info, load that info into ryzen ram calculator to generate good timings for your ram kit. This way you will maximize potential of your hardware while keeping it running stable and operable.


----------



## xman2007 (May 19, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> In such case i would recommend to you to use taiphoon burner to read memory sticks info, load that info into ryzen ram calculator to generate good timings for your ram kit. This way you will maximize potential of your hardware while keeping it running stable and operable.


This. 

Don't select XMP in your bios, set your memory to auto. Download Thaiphoon burner and export the XMP values (start Thaiphoon burner, click "EEPROM" and select "read SPD on SMBus #**" scroll down to the bottom of the page and click " Show delay in nanoseconds" Click "Export" > "Complete HTML Report". 

Now open Ryzen DRAM calculator, click on the "Main" tab, select "import XMP" browse to the XMP settings file you saved in Thaiphoon burner and select it. Now change the profile version from "Manual" to "V1", change the speed to your required RAM speed (in your case 3200) and click on "Calculate Safe" take a picture of the resulting screen with all the different timings and voltages on your phone. 

Reboot computer, enter BIOS and manually enter all of the timings and speeds/voltages as per the photo you took on your phone into your BIOS RAM settings, reboot and enjoy.


----------



## jave808 (May 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Reboot computer, enter BIOS and manually enter all of the timings and speeds/voltages as per the photo you took on your phone into your BIOS RAM settings, reboot and enjoy.



It would be nice to run Thaiphoon burner and DRAM Calculator however I'm running Linux as my main OS. I'm not going through the headache of a dual boot setup for a bit of extra memory speed. Thanks anyway for your input.


----------



## xman2007 (May 19, 2020)

jave808 said:


> It would be nice to run Thaiphoon burner and DRAM Calculator however I'm running Linux as my main OS. I'm not going through the headache of a dual boot setup for a bit of extra memory speed. Thanks anyway for your input.


So why go through the hassle of a forum post for a "bit of extra memory speed"? and you do have a spare windows 10 PC and a Windows 7 VM but ok...


----------



## jave808 (May 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> So why go through the hassle of a forum post for a "bit of extra memory speed"? and you do have a spare windows 10 PC and a Windows 7 VM but ok...



Because I thought it might have been an easy fix. I can't test on the VM and I can't use my memory on the Win10 PC.


----------



## spectatorx (May 19, 2020)

jave808 said:


> It would be nice to run Thaiphoon burner and DRAM Calculator however I'm running Linux as my main OS. I'm not going through the headache of a dual boot setup for a bit of extra memory speed. Thanks anyway for your input.


Wine/playonlinux/any other equivalent tool?


----------



## jave808 (May 19, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Wine/playonlinux/any other equivalent tool?



While something like Wine would probably run those apps, ti wouldn't be a true representative of the interface between hardware if you my drift.


----------



## John Naylor (May 19, 2020)

1.  Appearance on a QVL simply means that the memory manufacturer paid to have the RAM tested for compatibility ,,,, nothing more, nothing less.     Been building PCs going on 30 years and I never looked at a  QVL.     Was easier then, than it is now ,,, used to be if ya used Mushkin Redline ... you never worried about XMP not posting.  Theywere extremely robust and id get the shivers watching pees psh their DDR3 redlines to 1.94 volts.  Today, RAM vendors are changing OEM suppliers like a 20 year old gal changes her favorite shoes. ...

2.  OP said he had two sticks ... two sticks that arrived in the same packaging ? ... If not, zero guarantees.

3.  Ad to memory compatibility









						AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7 GHz Review
					

AMD's new second-generation Ryzen processors are here. We run the Ryzen 7 2700X flagship through our completely revamped test suite, which features the latest BIOS, OS, and software updates, as well as new tests and games. Results are very impressive and considerably reduce the gap to Intel's...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



"Memory still a bit more problematic than on Intel"

As to XMP not being doable...

" Because all of the AMD motherboard makers also make Intel motherboards, they have access to Intel's proprietary XMP profiles that come installed in most computer RAM. As such, the tricky (scary for beginners) process of entering confusing-sounding timings and voltages manually in the UEFI BIOS doesn’t need to happen."

But, you always shud check that what you see on the SPD is ctually showing up matche across the board in your BIOS setting ... might try tweaking the voltage up a but.
Intel allows voltages up to 1.5V

"Legit Reviews contacted Intel about the safe voltage range on DDR4 memory and we received this response.   _“1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no “safe” (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best.”_ *– *

AMD has said the same with the 1.50 but most recommendations are to stay below 1.45 ... should NOT need to be there tho ... worth seeing if it improves things tho just to rule it out
hance of getting XMP stable


----------



## Vario (May 19, 2020)

jave808 said:


> Many thanks for everyone's help. I've set the memory at 2933MHz and my system seems happy with that so I'll leave it.  You know what they say - If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



If you are able to run 3000 and it works fine, stick with it.  The extra 200 MHz is probably not noticeable.  No reason to cause yourself further aggravation.


----------



## jave808 (May 19, 2020)

Vario said:


> If you are able to run 3000 and it works fine, stick with it.  The extra 200 MHz is probably not noticeable.  No reason to cause yourself further aggravation.



Yep, I agree with you.


----------



## Shahriyar (Dec 11, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> 1.  Appearance on a QVL simply means that the memory manufacturer paid to have the RAM tested for compatibility ,,,, nothing more, nothing less.     Been building PCs going on 30 years and I never looked at a  QVL.     Was easier then, than it is now ,,, used to be if ya used Mushkin Redline ... you never worried about XMP not posting.  Theywere extremely robust and id get the shivers watching pees psh their DDR3 redlines to 1.94 volts.  Today, RAM vendors are changing OEM suppliers like a 20 year old gal changes her favorite shoes. ...
> 
> 2.  OP said he had two sticks ... two sticks that arrived in the same packaging ? ... If not, zero guarantees.
> 
> ...





John Naylor said:


> 1.  Appearance on a QVL simply means that the memory manufacturer paid to have the RAM tested for compatibility ,,,, nothing more, nothing less.     Been building PCs going on 30 years and I never looked at a  QVL.     Was easier then, than it is now ,,, used to be if ya used Mushkin Redline ... you never worried about XMP not posting.  Theywere extremely robust and id get the shivers watching pees psh their DDR3 redlines to 1.94 volts.  Today, RAM vendors are changing OEM suppliers like a 20 year old gal changes her favorite shoes. ...
> 
> 2.  OP said he had two sticks ... two sticks that arrived in the same packaging ? ... If not, zero guarantees.
> 
> ...


Hi, my board is B365G gaming and i bought 2x Ram DDR4 8gb 3200MH and when i went to the board setting for the first time everything was fine except the ram frequnecy.
It was running at 2133MH and i know that my board has limit to 2666 but how can i get more frequency out of it ?!
I mean which one these methods would work for mine board ?
Btw i'm using Core i5 9400f


----------



## bencrutz (Dec 11, 2020)

Shahriyar said:


> Hi, my board is B365G gaming and i bought 2x Ram DDR4 8gb 3200MH and when i went to the board setting for the first time everything was fine except the ram frequnecy.
> It was running at 2133MH and i know that my board has limit to 2666 but how can i get more frequency out of it ?!
> I mean which one these methods would work for mine board ?
> Btw i'm using Core i5 9400f


well, you can't exceed 2667MHz memory on B365 chipset


----------

